#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Отношение к обилию тем и постов об индуизме

## Аурум

Как вы относитесь к обилию в тем и постов об индуизме в тибетском подразделе Форума?

----------

Маркион (03.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Как вы относитесь к обилию в тем и постов об индуизме в тибетском подразделе Форума?


негативно.
Попробую объяснить. Это напоминает деление шкуры неубитого медведя. Подавляющее большинство ссылок только на очевидность, а реальность отсутствует, то есть реализованое жизненно знание. Голопочвенно бескорневые накладки напоминают апликацию ребёнка, которые он втихаря нарезал из папиных дорогих картин (первоисточников) и как захотел так слепил клеем своего личностного, а не индивидуального (опыт сквозь воплощения) опыта. Если клея не хватило - нарезанные лоскутки при первом ветре перемен разлетятся.
И потом я сюда учиться пришла, а не *воевать христианина* (Ж.Б.Мольер, песенка из *Мещанин во дворянстве*).
Вообще я за объективную реальность в отличие от самостного восприятия очевидности.
Прошу прощения, у меня мозги другие, да и тех крохотка; надеюсь, умные меня поймут.

----------

Аурум (02.06.2013), Нико (02.06.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Отрицательно. Можно все решить в одной теме. 
Автора гложет этот вопрос (или то, что он когда-то не смог отстоять свое мнение по данной теме), он пытается нам всем все-таки доказать свою правоту и навязать свое категоричное мнение. Это похоже на паранойю и требует психологической коррекции.  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2013), Аурум (02.06.2013), Кузьмич (03.06.2013), Нико (02.06.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Как вы относитесь к обилию в тем и постов об индуизме в тибетском подразделе Форума?


Безразлично, однако, непонятно, почему об индуизме говорится только в тибетском подразделе? См., например: Индийские боги в тайском буддизме.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вообще я за объективную реальность в отличие от самостного восприятия очевидности.


 Объективная реальность это мастера традиций и индийской и буддийской, которые не учат противоположной, заявляя об идентичности. А не мнение всяких недоучек.

----------

Германн (02.06.2013), Эделизи (02.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Автор большинства упомянутых тем по поводу взаимоотношений Ваджраяны и индуистской тантры - удивительный человек. С одной стороны - он несомненно нарушает правила форума в пункте "Флуд", но с другой стороны - делает это так изящно, что со стороны модераторов санкций не видно.

Впрочем, непонятно - чем, кроме санкций модераторов может это завершиться - судя по архивам форума, индуистская тантра - это идея фикс у Германна уже в течении 10 (!) лет. У меня ощущение, что даже если ЕСДЛ недвусмысленно повторит слово в слово то, что уже говорили оппоненты Германна - он это просто не увидит. Как и большинство аргументов, противоречащих его картине мира. 

Так что либо ЕСДЛ, либо модераторы, либо психическое истощение Германна или "шактобуддистов". Ставлю на Германна - он поистине неистощим ;-)

----------

Bob (03.06.2013), Tong Po (02.06.2013), Аурум (02.06.2013), Сергей Хос (03.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Как вы относитесь к обилию в тем и постов об индуизме в тибетском подразделе Форума?


Они нужны, потому что есть люди, которые интересуются отличиями двух тантризмов:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post584704



> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Хотел бы понять некоторые моменты: одни говорят, что буддийская тантра - это, фактически, слизанная индуистская (шиваитская) тантра. Что типа буддисты просто дали другие имена явлениям, а по сути ваджраяна - это смесь бона, шиваизма и буддизма.
> 
> Другие говорят, что наоборот - индуизм (шиваитская тантра) в своем развитии многое почерпнула у буддизма ваджраяны и адаптировала под себя.
> 
> В общем я совсем запутался - кто у кого и что прихватизировал? Или же буддийская и индуистская тантры развивались параллельно и взаимодополняли и взаимовлияли друг на друга?
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться. Мне дороги оба эти направления и я хотел бы понять лучше каждую и разобраться в происхождении индуистской и буддийской тантры.
> ...


Очевидно, что материалов только о буддизме было недостаточно, чтоб чётко понять разницу. Понимать же разницу необходимо, чтоб вместо Дхармы не практиковать  не-Дхарму.

----------


## Германн

Противникам таких тем. Почему чтение БФ не избавляет от сомнений и неопределённости? Что не так с Вашими постами, если читая Вас с 01.03.2011, человек не понимает, чем же буддийская Тантра отличается от индуистской?

А чем же она, кстати, отличается?

Сам-то я могу сформулировать отличие в двух предложениях. Это Шуньявада (без противоречия пустоте пустоты) + Бодхичитта (нет опыта которой без постижения пустотности): буддийская Тантра есть метод созерцания пустотности с мотивацией сострадания. Индуистская Тантра есть метод созерцания единого Бога (идея которого несовместима с пустотой пустоты): метод, не обязательно связанный с состраданием.

----------

Наталья А (02.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Очаровываться, отвращаться и игнорировать - три ошибки.

Татхагата учит освобождению любое существо, обратившееся к истине, каких бы взглядов существо при этом ни придерживалось.

Если кто-то придерживается взглядов, которые называют индуистскими, татхагата покажет, что в этих взглядах указывает на истину, чтобы истина была постигнута, а не подменена цеплянием за воззрения.

----------


## Шенпен

Немного Германн перегнул палку.

----------

Аурум (02.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Немного Германн перегнул палку.


Молодой он ыышшо  :Smilie: 
Это с годами проходит.
И вообще: пусть я тут одна, но никто учиться не запрещает, и действительно не собираюсь отбирать у уважаемого Германна любимую конфету, раз она так ему дорога. Но кажись Вы правы: он уже бросил обедать нормальную пищу, и мало доступное всегда слаще. Только вот может это и не конфетами вовсе его так им называемые шакты его потчевали, вот о чём пытаюсь втолковать... не идя со своим уставом в не-свой монастырь, который невозможно даже представить себе чужим, если действительно иметь понятие о сущности.

----------

Аурум (02.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если кто-то придерживается взглядов, которые называют индуистскими, татхагата покажет, что в этих взглядах указывает на истину, чтобы истина была постигнута, а не подменена цеплянием за воззрения.


Вы отрицаете, что существуют взгляды, вовсе не показывающие на истину? Можно ли взять любые взгляды, чтоб в них нашлось нечто, указывающее на истину - да так, что она может быть постигнута? 

По мне, так есть этические нормы. И что бы ни было у человека в голове по части порядка вещей, он может быть моральным. Такие нормы полезны сами по себе. Но это предписания, которые бывают хорошими и плохими: что же касается описаний порядка вещей, они либо истинны, либо нет.

----------


## Германн

> Безразлично, однако, непонятно, почему об индуизме говорится только в тибетском подразделе? См., например: Индийские боги в тайском буддизме.


Да я бы здесь не говорил. Меня сюда сослали.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы отрицаете, что существуют взгляды, вовсе не показывающие на истину? Можно ли взять любые взгляды, чтоб в них нашлось нечто, указывающее на истину - да так, что она может быть постигнута? 
> 
> По мне, так есть этические нормы. И что бы ни было у человека в голове по части порядка вещей, он может быть моральным. Такие нормы полезны сами по себе. Но это предписания, которые бывают хорошими и плохими: что же касается описаний порядка вещей, они либо истинны, либо нет.


Ответ:
**Европейские учёные проецируют на восточные учения всё, что угодно.**
Автор: Германн, 02.06.2013 :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Ответ:
> **Европейские учёные проецируют на восточные учения всё, что угодно.**
> Автор: Германн, 02.06.2013


Очень сильно верю в то, что приход и проповедь Будды были связаны с отсутствием в мире людей широко известной Будда-Дхармы, когда были условия её понять. Если бы истина в нашем мире была доступна для многих (как Санатана Дхарма), незачем Будде Шакьямуни было приходить, и создавать в Индии ещё одну, новую религию.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы отрицаете, что существуют взгляды, вовсе не показывающие на истину? Можно ли взять любые взгляды, чтоб в них нашлось нечто, указывающее на истину - да так, что она может быть постигнута? 
> 
> По мне, так есть этические нормы. И что бы ни было у человека в голове по части порядка вещей, он может быть моральным. Такие нормы полезны сами по себе. Но это предписания, которые бывают хорошими и плохими: что же касается описаний порядка вещей, они либо истинны, либо нет.


Всякие взгляды основаны на приверженности, отвращении и безразличии. В основе всех без исключения взглядов лежит обособление и идея принадлежности.
Правильные взгляды лишь направляют к прекращению, указывая на взаимозависимость возникновения.

Иногда существо может увидеть прекращение неведения - сияющую мудрость.
Иногда существо нужно подводить к таким возможностям.
Иногда существо нужно удерживать от потери таких возможностей.
Иногда существо не нужно учить
Иногда существо не может быть обучено

Татхагата различает все эти моменты и действует соответственно им.

Но все взгляды - аничча. Поэтому нет взглядов, которые всегда показывают на истину, как нет и взглядов, никогда не указывающих на истину.

Что такое взгляды? Взгляды это намарупа - обозначение представлений. 
Сами взгляды - бесчисленны. Жажда к опорам, контакту и чувствам и цепляние за идеи - вот основа неправильных взглядов.

----------

Magan Poh (03.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Положительно. Надеюсь все всё для себя прояснят, и дальше начнутся темы про Бон )

----------

Aion (02.06.2013), Германн (02.06.2013), Наталья А (03.06.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Отрицательно. Можно все решить в одной теме. 
> Автора гложет этот вопрос (или то, что он когда-то не смог отстоять свое мнение по данной теме), он пытается нам всем все-таки доказать свою правоту и навязать свое категоричное мнение. Это похоже на паранойю и требует психологической коррекции.


+100500

----------

PampKin Head (03.06.2013), Аурум (02.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Будда также говорил, что все нужно самому как следует изучать и проверять, поэтому желание разобраться в вопросах взаимоотношений буддизма и индуизма это нормальное желание, потому что нередко всплывают эти вопросы про влияние, происхождение, что раньше возникло, кто у кого что позаимствовал и т.д.

----------


## Ондрий

> +100500


Удваиваю.

----------

Magan Poh (03.06.2013), PampKin Head (03.06.2013), Аурум (02.06.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

уважаемые соучастники, ну давайте же все наконец покаямсо и подпишем петицию, что
- буддизм  был сразу с первой минуты первой кальпы становления
- индуизм это плохо и за него надо ататат. 2 раза.
- шива появился только в XVIII веке - его культ специально придумали британцы, чтобы покорить индусов сея раздор с мусльманами.
- пустота пустоты рулит и заруливает всех
- будда имел опыт окончательной паринирваны, иначе как бы он о нем мог рассказать?
- торжественно каждый поклянется, что он ни тайный индуист.

иначе Германн просто места себе не найдет. Усох уже бедный, смотрите как страдает человек! Вы бодхисаттвы или куда?

----------

Alex (03.06.2013), Neroli (03.06.2013), PampKin Head (03.06.2013), Shus (03.06.2013), Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (03.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013), Сергей Хос (03.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> уважаемые соучастники, ну давайте же все наконец покаямсо и подпишем петицию, что
> ...


И еще что "третьего не дано". Нигде и никогда!

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (03.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013), Ондрий (03.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> уважаемые соучастники, ну давайте же все наконец покаямсо и подпишем петицию, что
> - буддизм  был сразу с первой минуты первой кальпы становления
> - индуизм это плохо и за него надо ататат. 2 раза.
> - шива появился только в XVIII веке - его культ специально придумали британцы, чтобы покорить индусов сея раздор с мусльманами.
> - пустота пустоты рулит и заруливает всех
> - будда имел опыт окончательной паринирваны, иначе как бы он о нем мог рассказать?
> - торжественно каждый поклянется, что он ни тайный индуист.
> 
> иначе Германн просто места себе не найдет. Усох уже бедный, смотрите как страдает человек! Вы бодхисаттвы или куда?


Спасибо. Теперь я хоть знаю о чем пишет Германн.

----------


## Ондрий

> Спасибо. Теперь я хоть знаю о чем пишет Германн.


да, это был краткий дайджест за последний год )

там еще я забыл что 
- жентонг - это не буддизм
- третьего не дано (неважно что именно, зачем и почему, не спрашивайте)! Спсб.  @*Сергей Хос* - напомнил.

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (03.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013), Сергей Хос (03.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> будда имел опыт окончательной паринирваны, иначе как бы он о нем мог рассказать?



А он рассказывал? 




> - торжественно каждый поклянется, что он ни тайный индуист.


Сначала пусть Германн поклянётся. А потом и мы все...

----------


## Аурум

> Сначала пусть Германн поклянётся. А потом и мы все...


С чего это кто-то должен здесь перед кем-то оправдываться?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что-то кажется мне, что все верно, только не про самоутверждение. Проверочный вопрос: самоуверенный/самоутвержденный человек обижается?


Оля -- умница! Не первый раз... : )
Если строго, то у меня шло о компенсаторном восстановлении самооценки...
С самоутверждением же надо всё сначала. %)

Во-первых, "самоуверенный" и "уверенный в себе" -- понятия разные. 
Первое связано с завышенным самомнением, не подкрепляемым реальными деяними.
Второе -- с уверенностью в собственных силах и готовностью решать некие сложные задачи.

Да вот, собственно, из Вики:

*Самоуверенность* — необоснованная уверенность в отсутствии у себя минусов и отрицательных свойств характера. Следует отличать от понятия «уверенность в себе» — свойства личности, ядром которого выступает позитивная оценка индивидом собственных навыков и способностей, как достаточных для достижения значимых для него целей и удовлетворения его потребностей.
И о самоутверждении за счёт других (цитата -- отсюда, где более подробно):

*Самоутверждающийся* находится в непрерывном поиске подтверждения своей значимости через утверждение превосходства над другими. Что в данном случае мы наблюдаем? Он пытается укрепить собственное суждение о себе, повысить свою самооценку за счет принижения другого патологическими  или деконструктивными способами: 

- унижение и оскорбление других
- спор без цели найти выход, а как способ отстоять свою точку зрения
- критика и о(б)суждение других,
- поиск недостатков у окружающих
- необоснованные обвинения 
- авторитарность и демонстративная важность[...]
Зачастую человек стремиться доказать своё превосходство и власть, как если бы пытался приподнять самого себя за волосы, чтобы казаться больше. Но тем самым он делает еще и больно сам себе. Искаженное превосходство - средство защиты от боли внутри или возможное стремление к удовлетворению потребности в признании значимых лиц. Если человек оскорбляет, принижает, насмехается или пускает пыль в глаза, то это только потому, что он ищет потребность в признании и принятии,  чувствует неполноценность, уязвимость и не ощущает в себе достаточно сил для состязания с другими в чем-то полезном. Эти люди чувствуют себя обделенными вниманием/неуверенными  и пытаются компенсировать свой изъян (недостаток) за счет самоутверждения. И все ради того, чтобы его заметили, приняли  - так как не может или не знает, как по-другому привлечь к себе внимание. Что ему еще тогда остается делать? 

Как бы ни хотелось сделать громогласный вывод  – но *целесообразно самоутверждаться только лишь по отношению к себе  – психологически расти, созревать до другого уровня восприятия себя и окружающего мира. Собственно, что называется работать над собой*.
Ну, и есть ещё такое связанное со всем этим понятие как "ранговые игры"... Встречалось, может быть?




> У меня есть, а что?


-- Так, ни для чэго... Разгавариваем, да? : ))

----------

Neroli (04.06.2013), Ритл (03.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> да, это был краткий дайджест за последний год )


Как раз в тему об осмеянии как способе самоутверждения...

----------

Наталья А (04.06.2013), Ритл (03.06.2013), Эделизи (03.06.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как раз в тему об осмеянии как способе самоутверждения...


Вас это беспокоит? Вы хотите об этом поговорить?

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, а Кама-Сутру читать - тоже криптоиндуизм?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вас это беспокоит? Вы хотите об этом поговорить?


Что хотел -- сказал...

----------

Ритл (03.06.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, а Кама-Сутру читать - тоже криптоиндуизм?


Втихаря - да...  :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сначала пусть Германн поклянётся. А потом и мы все...


Я не стану. Потому что и сам не знаю - а вдруг я тайный (от самого себя) индуист.
Меня это как-то мало заботит, если честно.

----------


## Аурум

> Я не стану. Потому что и сам не знаю - а вдруг я тайный (от самого себя) индуист.
> Меня это как-то мало заботит, если честно.


Тайный агент индуистского влияния.  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Хос (04.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Потому что и сам не знаю - а вдруг я тайный (от самого себя) индуист.



А я вдруг тайная от самой себя мусульманка?  :EEK!:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ай-яй-яй, буддисты-вегетарианцы, желающие смерти живым существам?


Желающие жизни невинным животным и всем людям, погибшим и травмированным под аккомпанимент из слов "Аллах Акбар!"
Сами бы муслимы, при этом, как нам тут объяснили, оказались бы в своих прекрасных чистых землях) Ведь у них волшебные молитвы есть)

Кроме того, как мы знаем, создавший карму убийства от нее и пострадает рано или поздно. Так что чего тянуть?

----------


## Ондрий

> Тайный агент индуистского влияния.


иностранный агент. СК уже выехало.

----------


## Ондрий

> А я вдруг тайная от самой себя мусульманка?


в смысле? туманно тянет стать 3ей женой кого-нибудь?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мда...
> Вот что бы тут началось, если бы я такое написал здесь про иудеев?

----------


## Ашвария

> иначе Германн просто места себе не найдет. Усох уже бедный, смотрите как страдает человек! Вы бодхисаттвы или куда?


Осё в утешение.
Рассказал A.A.V., можно сказать Шакт.
В бедном индийском зоопарке леву досталось в целый день не больше килограмма мяса. На следующий день история повторилась. Стал лев молиться, чтобы ему попасть в богатый зоопарк, где львов нормально кормят.
И вдруг к клетке подходит иностранный менеджер и предлагает льву уехать в США. Обрадовался лев, сразу все бумаги подписал, визу получил без проволочек.
Вот лев в самом центре богатого зоопарка на лучшем месте в комфортабельном вольере ждёт свой обед. Приходит разносчик, ставит перед ним фирменную сумку и уходит. Лев сразу подскочил, открыл сумку - а там всего несколько бананов. Ну нет, - думает он, - здесь какая-то ошибка, и завтра всё будет по-другому.
Но на следующий день история повторилась. И на третий день были бананы. Тут лев не выдержал. Заорал на разносчика:
- Где этот проклятый менеджер?! Что вы себе позволяете?! Бананами пичкать удумали - кого?! Я Король Джунглей!!!
А этот разносчик так дипломатично отвечает:
- Всё правильно, тут нет ошибки. Вы ведь прибыли в нашу страну по обезьяньей визе.
. . . Лучше быть царём джунглей у себя дома, чем в богатом зоопарке на правах обезьяны.
. . . . . Это я к тому кому своё не нравицца, ибо желания имеют нехорошее свойство сбывацца. Эт было намёк.

----------

Нико (04.06.2013), Ондрий (04.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Усох - отмочим :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не стану. Потому что и сам не знаю - а вдруг я тайный (от самого себя) индуист.


Как доктор Джекил и мистер Хайд? :Smilie: 



Если че, Хос-индуист - слева :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Усох - отмочим


Horror...
Анехдот из жизни.
Пришли папа (реаниматолог из психбольницы) и мама (патологоанатом) с маленьким сынулькой в гости. А там и ньюфаундленд в особняке, и пару кошек. Спрашивают:
- А у тебя дома есть кошечка или собачка?
- Не-а. Мама ничё живого дома не любит.
* * *
В лаборатории экспертизы.
Привели на обследование подозреваемого в чёмто незаконном. Тут вдали коридора одна санитарка сквозь технические шумы спрашивает другую:
- Оля, ты замочила пробирки?
- Шооо?!? Не слышу!?
- Ты замочила?!? Давай я сама!
Короче полуобморок.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поэтому закрываете темы про Бон в тибетском разделе?


Темы про бон закрываю так как год или два назад было решено объявить бон оффтопиком и закрыть бонский раздел на форуме, так как его наличие спровоцировало большой холивар (я тогда даже ещё не модерировал).




> Желающие жизни невинным животным и всем людям, погибшим и травмированным под аккомпанимент из слов "Аллах Акбар!"


Одним желать жизни, другим смерти? Вспоминается анекдот, который рассказывал лама Олег про одного тибетца, которого донимала собака и он решил молиться: «Пусть _некоторые_ живые существа достигнут счастья и причин для счастья»  :Smilie: 




> Сами бы муслимы, при этом, как нам тут объяснили, оказались бы в своих прекрасных чистых землях) Ведь у них волшебные молитвы есть)


Ты сама в этих чистых землях бывала? Если шизофреник, думая, что он —птица, прыгнет из окна —он полетит?

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013), Ашвария (04.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Если шизофреник, думая, что он —птица, прыгнет из окна —он полетит?


Из дурдома:
Лежал один больной с параноидальным синдромом, тронувшийся на нью-эйдже-псевдо-эзотерической почве, узнавший оттуда о плохой карме мясоедов, - а он до псевдопросветления любил есть курятину, - которому постоянно снился петух, который его должен съесть, мускулистый такой, ростом с крупного шакта (по рассказам, естествнно). Долго лечили, ничего не помогало. Наконец применили гипнотические сеансы, на которых внушили, что он точно, гарантированно несъедобный.
Решили выписывать, вроде бы он уже успокоился, но только какой-то задумчивый стал. Начмед спрашивает:
- Ты теперь знаешь что тебя никто не съест?
- Да, но...
- Что - но?
- Но знает ли петух, что меня нельзя есть?

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> 


Тут не все персонажи с еврейским вкладышем в паспорте! Переведите с еврейско-матерного.

----------


## Германн

Буддизм пуст от изолированного самобытия, граница между историческим буддизмом, переходными формами и не-буддизмом проницаема. Тем не менее, есть типовой буддизм (Нагарджуна и Чандракирти) - и есть типовой шиваизм (Шанкара и Абхинавагупта). 

Вкус хинду и вкус буддизма, отчётливый - есть. Базовые концепции (несубстанциональная шуньята, субстанциональный Абсолют) поддаётся вербализации, молчание же буддистов и шайвов/шактов вписано в разный философский контекст. 

Верующий буддист будет думать, учил ли Будда чему-то действительно уникальному, или учил тому же, что можно найти в индуизме (даосизме, платонизме, каббале, суфизме, гностицизме). Можно зазубрить Четыре Печати. Но без анализа Третьей, без совместимости с пустотой пустоты они не будут работать: Четыре Печати можно перетолковать и вписать в шиваизм/шактизм. 

Если буддийская школа не способна показать сущностное отличие от шиваизма/шактизма на философском уровне, и её философия применима к тантрическому индуизму - это не сильная сторона, а глубокий изъян этой школы. (Но любые воззрения, в том числе и такие, могут быть перетолкованы по-буддийски, проблема ересей не является неразрешимой.)

Если Учение Будды уникально, придётся считать Будда-Дхармой то, что в историческом буддизме уникально. Без доктринальной совместимости с пустотой пустоты не обойтись.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Похоже было очередное вливание пустопорожней речи от Германна. Как обычно - безосновательное и ни о чём.
Как забавно  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (04.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И еще что "третьего не дано". Нигде и никогда!


На уровне логического мета-языка. Неклассические логики подчинены классической, выполняющей функцию мета-языка логической теории. Закон исключённого третьего отвечает за истинность высказываний, за любую оценку адекватности. Корректен ли конструктивизм в математике? Он корректен либо  некорректен, а третьего не дано. 
(При том, что закон исключённого третьего не является в конструктивизме аксиомой.)

----------


## Карма Палджор

псевдонаучный анализ...
Надо отписываться. А то опять начнется

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013), Сергей Хос (04.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

Рекомендую воскурить гугль: мета-язык логической теории. Мне нетрудно сказать об этом в двух словах, так как я изучал математическую логику в МГУПИ - но есть смысл убедиться в фундаментальности классической логики самостоятельно.

----------

Наталья А (04.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И еще что "третьего не дано". Нигде и никогда!


Нирвана это свобода от клеш, либо нет - а третьего не дано.
Всеведение Будды есть, либо нет - а третьего не дано.
Дхарма истинна, либо нет - а третьего не дано.

----------


## Эделизи

> Темы про бон закрываю так как год или два назад было решено объявить бон оффтопиком и закрыть бонский раздел на форуме, так как его наличие спровоцировало большой холивар (я тогда даже ещё не модерировал).


Что-то поиском по слову "бон" вообще ничего не нашла (

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нирвана это свобода от клеш, либо нет - а третьего не дано.
> Всеведение Будды есть, либо нет - а третьего не дано.
> Дхарма истинна, либо нет - а третьего не дано.


В контексте буддизма нирвана —это свобода от клеш, а второго не дано. Всеведение Будды есть, а второго не дано. Дхарма истинна, а второго не дано.

В контексте абстрактных размышлений Дхарма может быть частично истинна, а частично ложна и так далее.

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (04.06.2013), Германн (04.06.2013), Карма Палджор (04.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что-то поиском по слову "бон" вообще ничего не нашла (


Потому что это буддийский форум  :Smilie:  А та тема была удалена.

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Простите, из-за одной темы удалять весь бонский раздел  :EEK!: 
С таким подходом здесь половины уже бы не было.
И почему на буддийском форуме можно столь обильно писать об индуизме, например?
В дзогчене можно писать о Бон? В разговорном?

----------

Германн (04.06.2013), Наталья А (04.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Простите, из-за одной темы удалять весь бонский раздел 
> С таким подходом здесь половины уже бы не было.
> И почему на буддийском форуме можно столь обильно писать об индуизме, например?
> В дзогчене можно писать о Бон? В разговорном?


Раздел удалили из-за того, что начались споры по поводу того, является ли бон частью буддизма. Администрация форума решила придерживаться воззрения традиционных тибетских учителей таких как Дуджом Ринпоче, о том, что бон не является дхармой. Поэтому решено было, что разделу о боне не место на буддийском форуме.

Темы об индуизме существуют для того, чтобы некоторые участники могли высказать свою точку зрения на отличие буддизма от индуизма. Честно говоря, пока не знаю, что с ними делать, ибо пропагандой индуизма они не являются, скорее наоборот. Последняя тема про бон, которую я закрыл (и которую по странному совпадению начал тот же участник, что и темы про индуизм, вот ведь чудеса), наоборот, была о том, что бон —это якобы Дхарма, т.е. являлась пропагандой бона под видом Дхармы. Потому и закрыл.

О боне можно писать на бонских форумах.

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Простите, из-за одной темы удалять весь бонский раздел 
> С таким подходом здесь половины уже бы не было.
> И почему на буддийском форуме можно столь обильно писать об индуизме, например?
> В дзогчене можно писать о Бон? В разговорном?


Эделизи. Так в сети много форумов где можно поговорить и о бон в том числе. И банить особо не будут. И разговоры могут быть более адекватные
Хотя конечно вы правы. Тут наблюдается абсурдное противоречие. Человек обильно.... пишет... про индуизм. И темы не удаляются. А про бон - удаляются и будут удаляться. Хотя контекст частенько бывает не такой и плохой (как для бона, таки для тибетского буддизма)

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> псевдонаучный анализ...
> Надо отписываться. А то опять начнется


На самом интересном месте, да?
Это не начнётся, это будет длиться: публичное признание шактами тех хто не успел признаться, с присуждением высшей меры: сто лет расстрела - безапелляционно, каждый день, и насмерть.

----------


## Германн

> Неосознанно, примерно как вы самоутверждаетесь за счёт тех, кто самоутверждается за счёт Германна. Осталось только найти, за счёт кого самоутверждается Германн  Хотя это понятно - за счёт тех русских буддистов, которые впали в ересь криптошактизма вместо того, чтобы тихо-спокойно исповедовать Православие.


Нет смысла отвергать Отче Наш, чтоб прийти к Карпурадистотре. Да, я считаю шактизм ненужным в России: на уровне личного мнения. Религиозное движение, которое несёт в себе такие тексты, как Калика-пурана, здесь, в России,  проигрывает по сравнению с традиционным теизмом. 

А если человеку по кармическим причинам хочется искать Абсолют, искать именно Бога, он просто *не сможет* уверовать в Будда-Дхарму. Он будет проецировать родной теизм на буддизм, и практиковать вместо созерцания пустоты слияние с Господом Татхагатагарбхой, с всеобщей субстанцией. И дело здесь не в интеллекте, не в моральных качествах, не в количестве прочитанных текстов, не в знании языков, не в Учителе. 

Если нет кармических причин, принять Прибежище именно в Дхарме, as it is, *не по душе*. Со временем, это приводит к разочарованию, к ругани в адрес Учителей - а это уже Авичи. Тогда зачем себя мучить, и так рисковать? Верить в Бога естественно, для большей части людей - им эта вера наилучшим образом подходит.

Е.С. Далай-Лама совершенно прав.
Буддизм подходит не для всех.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, я считаю шактизм ненужным в России: на уровне личного мнения.


Пожалуйста, Германн, после того, как мы многократно ознакомились с вашим мнением - будьте добры сбавить обороты и уменьшить информационное давление этим своим мнением на восприятие всего форума. Ну пожалуйста!

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

И опять Германн весьма своевольно интерпретировал сказанное ЕСДЛ. И это при том, что сам Германн о многих вещах ни снов ни духом. Только слегка по верхам пробежал, без попыток осмыслить и понять. В общем как обычно.

Германн. Давайте не будем мериться тем кто и где обучался.

Впрочем хотите кичиться? Кичитесь. Развивайте свое эго и дальше. А заодно развивайте свои искаженные взгляды, оригинальное понимание логики (тут кичиться бесполезно, у вас с логикой проблемы), текстов (снова повторюсь, что самих текстов вы похоже не знаете, только лекции и свои домыслы) и пр., и др.

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пожалуйста, Германн, после того, как мы многократно ознакомились с вашим мнением - будьте добры сбавить обороты и уменьшить информационное давление этим своим мнением на восприятие всего форума. Ну пожалуйста!


Так в игнор его пропишите. Проще будет (хотя при цитировании другими такая простота ни к чему не приведет)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так в игнор его пропишите. Проще будет (хотя при цитировании другими такая простота ни к чему не приведет)


Так давно уже! Просто и другие цитируют - и сам Германн на некоторые тезисы отвечает. Наверное, проще было бы Германну просто всех, кого он считает шактобуддистами, в игнор прописывать - вот была бы благодать.

----------


## Германн

> Последняя тема про бон, которую я закрыл (и которую по странному совпадению начал тот же участник, что и темы про индуизм, вот ведь чудеса), наоборот, была о том, что бон —это якобы Дхарма, т.е. являлась пропагандой бона под видом Дхармы.


Если посмотреть на дело непредвзято, религиоведчески, легко признать как факт: религия буддизм имеет на периферии переходные формы, плавно переходящие в не-буддизм. Возможно и обратное (хотя очень редко): не-буддизм, плавно переходящий в буддизм.

То есть, возможен формальный буддизм, который по сути своей (на философском уровне) - не-буддизм. И возможен не-буддизм, который сущностно (на уровне значения) превратился в буддизм. 

Странно преследовать бон, если считается нормой утверждение, что Махасиддхи были, в т.ч., индуистами. Махасиддхи могли быть, в т.ч., и бонцами.

*В отличие от индуизма* этому есть подтверждения (объективно проверяемые) в текстах Учителей этой традиции: никакого Абсолюта, Бога в боне нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так давно уже! Просто и другие цитируют - и сам Германн на некоторые тезисы отвечает. Наверное, проще было бы Германну просто всех, кого он считает шактобуддистами, в игнор прописывать - вот была бы благодать.


То есть фактически весь БФ. Иногда создается впечатление, что Германн и так говорит сам с собой. Остальным до него дела почти и нет. И чем дальше, тем лучше это видно

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (04.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Пожалуйста, Германн, после того, как мы многократно ознакомились с вашим мнением - будьте добры сбавить обороты и уменьшить информационное давление этим своим мнением на восприятие всего форума. Ну пожалуйста!


Ну ладно, хорошо.

----------

Neljorma (04.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну ладно, хорошо.

----------


## Ашвария

> Если посмотреть на дело непредвзято, религиоведчески, легко признать как факт: религия буддизм имеет на периферии переходные формы, плавно переходящие в не-буддизм. Возможно и обратное (хотя очень редко): не-буддизм, плавно переходящий в буддизм.
> 
> То есть, возможен формальный буддизм, который по сути своей (на философском уровне) - не-буддизм. И возможен не-буддизм, который сущностно (на уровне значения) превратился в буддизм. 
> 
> Странно преследовать бон, если считается нормой утверждение, что Махасиддхи были, в т.ч., индуистами. Махасиддхи могли быть, в т.ч., и бонцами.
> 
> *В отличие от индуизма* этому есть подтверждения (объективно проверяемые) в текстах Учителей этой традиции: никакого Абсолюта, Бога в боне нет.


Плавнопереходящего и относительного Буддизма НЕТ, Германн!
И свидетельства МахаСиддх НЕ тождественны их наличию и информированности о них лично Вас.

----------


## Эделизи

> Раздел удалили из-за того, что начались споры по поводу того, является ли бон частью буддизма. Администрация форума решила придерживаться воззрения традиционных тибетских учителей таких как Дуджом Ринпоче, о том, что бон не является дхармой. Поэтому решено было, что разделу о боне не место на буддийском форуме.
> 
> Темы об индуизме существуют для того, чтобы некоторые участники могли высказать свою точку зрения на отличие буддизма от индуизма. Честно говоря, пока не знаю, что с ними делать, ибо пропагандой индуизма они не являются, скорее наоборот. Последняя тема про бон, которую я закрыл (и которую по странному совпадению начал тот же участник, что и темы про индуизм, вот ведь чудеса), наоборот, была о том, что бон —это якобы Дхарма, т.е. являлась пропагандой бона под видом Дхармы. Потому и закрыл.
> 
> О боне можно писать на бонских форумах.


То есть Далай - Лама, который в одеянии бонского ламы служит бонские службы не авторитет?  :EEK!:  
Поразительно.
Не, а так все понятно. Это же форум Тхеравады, как я забыла.

----------


## Neljorma

> Темы про бон закрываю так как год или два назад было решено объявить бон оффтопиком и закрыть бонский раздел на форуме, так как его наличие спровоцировало большой холивар (я тогда даже ещё не модерировал).


А разве постоянное приставание с индуизмом не порождает холиваров? Вы, кажется, Цхултрим, говорили, что обсуждать индуизм уместно на индуистском форуме, а здесь - это сплошной оффтоп. Это же очевидно. Так чего бы не прекратить это? О чем тут голосовать? Народ даже не обсуждает ведь толком отношение к этому вопросу ввиду очевидности, получилась тема из  сплошного травления анекдотов и болтовни досужей... К чему это?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> То есть Далай - Лама, который в одеянии бонского ламы служит бонские службы не авторитет?  
> Поразительно.


Так Далай-Лама и в католическом храме молится и в мечети молится - давайте откроем наконец католический раздел и раздел ислама.
А если бы раздел православия был бы открыт - то вообще было бы замечательно, поскольку в православном богословии есть много гитик, с которыми каждому русскому буддисту нужно ознакомиться и быть готовым.

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Народ даже не обсуждает ведь толком отношение к этому вопросу ввиду очевидности, получилась тема из  сплошного травления анекдотов и болтовни досужей... К чему это?


К анекдотам и байкам  :Smilie: 
На деле тут разговор даже не про индуизм. похоже в теме сокрыта некоторая неприязнь к Германну. А индуизм так... в дополнение

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если посмотреть на дело непредвзято, религиоведчески, легко признать как факт: религия буддизм имеет на периферии переходные формы, плавно переходящие в не-буддизм. Возможно и обратное (хотя очень редко): не-буддизм, плавно переходящий в буддизм.
> 
> То есть, возможен формальный буддизм, который по сути своей (на философском уровне) - не-буддизм. И возможен не-буддизм, который сущностно (на уровне значения) превратился в буддизм.


Заходишь утречком на форум - и сразу тебе в лоб. Я ни Асилила содержание данного текста.

----------


## Аурум

> А разве постоянное приставание с индуизмом не порождает холиваров? Вы, кажется, Цхултрим, говорили, что обсуждать индуизм уместно на индуистском форуме, а здесь - это сплошной оффтоп. Это же очевидно. Так чего бы не прекратить это? О чем тут голосовать? Народ даже не обсуждает ведь толком отношение к этому вопросу ввиду очевидности, получилась тема из  сплошного травления анекдотов и болтовни досужей... К чему это?


*Neljorma*, так цель же здесь не обсуждение, а именно опрос. Он висит, голосование идёт, обсуждение тут скорее фон.

----------


## Аурум

> Заходищб утречком на форум - и сразу тебе в лоб. Я ни Асилила содержание данного текста.


Картезианский квадрат в действии  :Big Grin:

----------


## Эделизи

> Так Далай-Лама и в католическом храме молится и в мечети молится - давайте откроем наконец католический раздел и раздел ислама.
> А если бы раздел православия был бы открыт - то вообще было бы замечательно, поскольку в православном богословии есть много гитик, с которыми каждому русскому буддисту нужно ознакомиться и быть готовым.


Наверно муслимы у него по правую руку сидят, не?! Наверно, он материально поддерживает мечети? И полный ритуал в католической церкви проводит, как рукоположенный священник?
Модераторам: пожалуйста, забаньте меня. А то я вместо практики форум читаю.
Спасибо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Заходишь утречком на форум - и сразу тебе в лоб. Я ни Асилила содержание данного текста.


Вспомните сказку. про волшебную лампу. Там у визиря был один оригинальный советник. Он как раз предложил сделать дочке правителя внушение, чтобы она сталу думать, что сон - не сон, и что не сон - сон. Дабы отвадить её от мыслей об одном молодом человеке.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А то я вместо практики форум читаю. Спасибо.


Вы не читаете форум? Мы идем к вам  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Наталья А

> О чем тут голосовать? Народ даже не обсуждает ведь толком отношение к этому вопросу ввиду очевидности, получилась тема из  сплошного травления анекдотов и болтовни досужей... К чему это?


Очень просто - с целью дискредитации Германна.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Очень просто - с целью дискредитации Германна.


Так он с этим сам успешно справляется

----------

Neroli (04.06.2013), Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (04.06.2013), Ашвария (04.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Наверно муслимы у него по правую руку сидят, не?! Наверно, он материально поддерживает мечети? И полный ритуал в католической церкви проводит, как рукоположенный священник?
> Модераторам: пожалуйста, забаньте меня. А то я вместо практики форум читаю.
> Спасибо.


Лучше заведите голосование по легализации бона. Дело нужное. Может, администрация и поменяет решения с нюансами. Как-никак, пусть даже бон - это криптомаздаизм, но всё-таки тибетская традиция же, очень похожая на тибетский буддизм.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (04.06.2013), Эделизи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> То есть Далай - Лама, который в одеянии бонского ламы служит бонские службы не авторитет?  
> Поразительно.


Вы уверены, что Далай-лама "служит бонские службы"?

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> Очень просто - с целью дискредитации Германна.


 :Frown:  да тут много похожих "целей" _всплывает_...  :Frown:  Потому и вопрос к модератору почему он не пресекает это.

----------

Наталья А (04.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> да тут много похожих "целей" _всплывает_...  Потому и вопрос к модератору почему он не пресекает это.


Потому же, почему и флуд Германна не пресекался. Потому что всё изящно и политкорректно!

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вы уверены, что Далай-лама "служит бонские службы"?


http://www.surajamrita.com/images/bon/D_Lama.jpg

Сидит на троне и что-то начитывает. Наверное, Агнию Барто  :Wink:

----------

Карма Палджор (04.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> http://www.surajamrita.com/images/bon/D_Lama.jpg
> 
> Сидит на троне и что-то начитывает. Наверное, Агнию Барто




И тут Тензин Гьяцо такой: "Ашхаду ан ля иляха илля Ллаху уа `ашхаду `анна Мух`аммадан ра`сулю Ллахи!"

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Эделизи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> И тут Тензин Гьяцо такой: "Ашхаду ан ля иляха илля Ллаху уа `ашхаду `анна Мух`аммадан ра`сулю Ллахи!"


Это он в Мекке? На месте главного как у них там )))))))

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы уверены, что Далай-лама "служит бонские службы"?


Ну совершенно люди не в курсе дела :Smilie: 
Ведь вот научусь вдруг из телефона фотографии в форум ставить, будет всем поделом. И в шапке магистра будут тут фоты, и в кепке с козырьком, и в потном тюрбане у себя дома, и шо?? И разве это украшение что-либо скажет о Традиции и о Сущности?..
Удивительно. Пущай бы лучше люди опять и снова посмотрели или прочитали, что Е.С.Д.Л. говорил на Учениях для русских, там всё есть. Если не ошибаюсь, опубликовано ещё в первую неделю в 2012м.

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Закон исключённого третьего отвечает за истинность высказываний, за любую *оценку адекватности*.


В таком случае высказывания Будды, содержащиеся в Ваджраччхедике (пример я приводил выше), не адекватны, поскольку прямо противоречат ЗИК.

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (04.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Очень просто - с целью дискредитации Германна.


Никакой дискредитации Гераманна лично нет и быть не может - есть дискредитация повышенного обсуждения индуизма на форуме - в такой степени, что он по количеству тем и постов уже почти затмил здесь буддизм.

А анекдоты травили в ожидании Германна и что с ним, наконец-то случится чудо. Этой надеждой и жили  этой теме. Но,к сожалению, чудо не случилось.

У него на элементарном уровне нет четкого определения, что такое буддизм.




> То есть, возможен формальный буддизм, который по сути своей (на философском уровне) - не-буддизм. И возможен не-буддизм, который сущностно (на уровне значения) превратился в буддизм.


Тоесть, по сути из его данных слов следует, что есть буддизм, который не ставит себе целью избавиться от неведенья и искаженного восприятия реальности. хотя позиционирует себя, как буддизм и есть небуддизм, который эту цель перед собой ставит.

Человек просто не понимает, что является буддизмом, отсюда все проблему. Слишком нагромождено все в кучу, даже самому не разобраться.

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В таком случае высказывания Будды, содержащиеся в Ваджраччхедике (пример я приводил выше), не адекватны, поскольку прямо противоречат ЗИК.


Там же *онтологические* высказывания: о том, что функционирует ("существует"). Закон исключённого третьего позволяет приписывать онтологическим высказываниям значение истинности. Слова Будды в Ваджраччхедике истинны, либо не истинны - а третьего не дано.

Без классической логики (без мета-языка логической теории) нет и теории истины.

----------


## Германн

> А анекдоты травили в ожидании Германна и что с ним, наконец-то случится чудо. Этой надеждой и жили  этой теме. Но,к сожалению, чудо не случилось. У него на элементарном уровне нет четкого определения, что такое буддизм.


*Шуньявада, совместимая с несубстанциональносью пустоты*. Махаяна: + мотивация привести к знанию пустотности других (на первом месте). Ваджраяна: + особые методы созерцания пустотности (типовая Ваджраяна - система божество+мандала+йога+текст).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Шуньявада, совместимая с несубстанциональносью пустоты. Махаяна: + мотивация привести к знанию пустотности других на первом месте. Ваджраяна: + особые методы созерцания пустотности (типовая Ваджраяна это система   божество+мандала+йога+текст).


От Вас надо было просто некоторые буддийские источники отобрать и не давать читать. Индуистские тоже. 

Чтение про пустотность явлений явно сыграло не в нужном направлении.

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013), Аурум (04.06.2013), Ашвария (04.06.2013), Карма Палджор (04.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> От Вас надо было просто некоторые буддийские источники отобрать и не давать читать. Индуистские тоже. 
> 
> Чтение про пустотность явлений явно сыграло не в нужном направлении.


Гениально  :Smilie: 
А давайте откроем тему:
*Пустотность уморадения Германна и Просветление*??

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (04.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Заходишь утречком на форум - и сразу тебе в лоб. Я ни Асилила содержание данного текста.


Там, если коротко, сказано, что возможен буддизм, который не является ни буддизмом ни не-буддизмом.
Диалектическое исключение исключения.
Закон искл. третьего иной раз ломается даже в самых светлых головах )))

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там же *онтологические* высказывания: о том, что функционирует ("существует"). Закон исключённого третьего позволяет приписывать онтологическим высказываниям значение истинности. Слова Будды в Ваджраччхедике истинны, либо не истинны - а третьего не дано.
> 
> Без классической логики (без мета-языка логической теории) нет и теории истины.


Именно с этого моего утверждения мы и начинали данную дискуссию: закон искл. третьего валиден только в сфере рассудочного мышления.
Что и требовалось доказать.

Утверждать, что он валиден ВСЕГДА - значит, отстаивать мысль, что не существует иного мышления помимо рассудочного.

----------

Аурум (04.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Шуньявада, совместимая с несубстанциональносью пустоты*.


А кстати, что значит "несубстанциональна"?
Это о чем вообще?

----------

Tong Po (04.06.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> Потому же, почему и флуд Германна не пресекался. Потому что всё изящно и политкорректно!


Я как раз об этом, о явном флуде и оффтопе. Ну и что что изящно? Это же не по теме форума и порождает всякую нездоровость. Что ж теперь, если без мата, можно и на межнациональную рознь и политику скатиться, например? Наверное, когда в это все втянешься, появляется куча зацепок и нюансов, но хоть немножко отстранившись, такие обсуждения на буддийском форуме выглядят очень странно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Странно преследовать бон, если считается нормой утверждение, что Махасиддхи были, в т.ч., индуистами. Махасиддхи могли быть, в т.ч., и бонцами.
> 
> *В отличие от индуизма* этому есть подтверждения (объективно проверяемые) в текстах Учителей этой традиции: никакого Абсолюта, Бога в боне нет.


Раз так, приведите пожалуйста примеры махасиддхов-бонцев, практиковавших Буддадхарму.

Вообще, вопрос достаточно интересный. С одной стороны, несмотря на наличие в тибетском буддизме кучи адаптированных бонских практик, есть чёткое разграничение буддистов и бонцев и никто и никогда не пытался объявить Шенраба буддийским учителем.

В обоснование этого я пока слышал только одну версию, что если смешивать бонские и буддийские практики, охранители будут воевать, что может навредить практику. По этой же причине в основном тибетцы не одобряют браки буддистов с бонцами.

С другой стороны, имеются свидетельства о бонцах и ньингмапинцах, практиковавших в одних и тех же монастырях, которым защитники друг друга не мешали. И есть примеры буддийско-бонских семей опять же. Но очень мало.

----------

Нико (04.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2013), Сергей Хос (04.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А разве постоянное приставание с индуизмом не порождает холиваров? Вы, кажется, Цхултрим, говорили, что обсуждать индуизм уместно на индуистском форуме, а здесь - это сплошной оффтоп. Это же очевидно. Так чего бы не прекратить это? О чем тут голосовать? Народ даже не обсуждает ведь толком отношение к этому вопросу ввиду очевидности, получилась тема из  сплошного травления анекдотов и болтовни досужей... К чему это?


А и правда ни к чему.

Тема закрыта.

----------

Neljorma (04.06.2013), Tong Po (04.06.2013), Ашвария (04.06.2013)

----------

